# Countersink methods



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Someone on the SSF, I believe Nathan, suggested that I use a Forstner bit to sink pins into forks. I want to do the same with sticks. That works beautifully with circular pins, and it looks good with other pins too. I added a little black dye to the epoxy and that surrounds and highlights an irregular pin. The stick that a retired Marine Gunny made for me uses this technique (see my profile image to the left).

Suppose that I want to embed this pin, but precisely and without a Forstner bit and the resulting circular hole:









I could scratch the outline in the wood and then use woodcarving tools to scrape out the area where this will go.

Hatpins and tie tacks often have a pin on the back that helps to better secure them if you drill a hole in the correct place. These pins are as often as not, not centered and marking that hole location is tricky. I'm thinking I should drill that hole first, insert the pin and then scratch the outline.

I am sure that many have done this many times and might offer some suggestions to save me some grief.

Thanks.


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree that you should mark and drill the hole first then insert the pin and draw the outline.

The way that I do this type of inlay is to take a high speed dremel cutter with straight edges and flat bottom. I mount that in my drill press and then use it like a horizontal milling machine to remove the inside of the outline. You can actually be pretty precise if you take your time when you get to the edges. For the pin you show above, you might want to get a small diameter cutter. I've seen them as small as around 1/8".

That's the way I inlayed the wood on this walking cane handle but it wasn't quite as detailed as the pin you want to work with.

Good luck with it.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lewey, you da man! Should we ever meet, I'm buying (beer, wine, top shelf whiskey, your choice).

Thanks

Vance


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

I never met a beer I didn't like!


----------

